# Cops Moonlighting As "Porn Stars"



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Moonlighting cops star in porn movie
Two San Francisco officers under investigation
Updated: 9:58 a.m. ET May 27, 2004SAN FRANCISCO - Two San Francisco police officers have come under investigation after their departments discovered they had starred in a pornographic movie entitled "Bus Stop Whores" that is circulating on the Internet.

The officers, Kelly Francisco of the San Francisco Sheriff’s Department and Darryl Watts of the city’s police department, play a prostitute and a john in the film, whose teaser is, “These girls won’t ride a bus today!” according to local news reports.

The two are being investigated for any violations of criminal law or administrative rules, but have not faced disciplinary action, department representatives said Wednesday.

Watts has been taken off patrol duty and reassigned to an administrative position pending the outcome of the investigation, said Maria Oropeza, an SFPD spokeswoman. Francisco continues to work as an institutional officer at San Francisco General Hospital, said Sheriff’s Department chief of staff Eileen Hirst.

Attempts to reach the two officers for comment were unsuccessful.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

O.K.
And so what's the big deal?
:?


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Anybody have a link to the film :twisted:


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

hope they had fun, and are making good money for it.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I wonder who watched the film and saw them in it.... :?:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

Here is the link, lol

LINK REMOVED
Reason:

6. MassCops assumes no responsibility or liability arising from the content of any such locations nor for any error, defamation, libel, slander, omission, falsehood, obscenity, pornography, profanity, danger, or inaccuracy contained in any information contained within such locations or otherwise on the site. *You are prohibited from posting *or transmitting any unlawful, threatening, libelous, defamatory, *obscene*, scandalous, inflammatory, *pornographic, or profane materials *or any material that could constitute or encourage conduct that would be considered a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability, or otherwise violate any law. You are also prohibited from posting personal information about any member or non member such as residence, phone numbers and family names etc.

Just use Google and do a search, thanks
Gil


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

> LINK REMOVED
> Just use Google and do a search, thanks
> Gil


Good thing, Gil! I was just out the door to complain to IA about you. You're too fast for me.

:lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

And I am working on those direct links to IA via the toolbar :lol:


----------

